# Looking for a online contract medical coding p/t position



## mesebbys (Jul 1, 2013)

I am seeking a part time online contract Medical Coding position. Currently I am working 32hours weekly in a full time job. I possess 2 years of job experience working at Medicare Part B in the Informal Review department reviewing beneficiary claims for proper coding. I then took a position with Empire Blue Cross and Blue Shield/Medicare Part A Division in the Beneficiary Telephone department answering questions regarding the processing of Medicare Part A claims and benefits. My career there lasted for over 12 years until I relocated here to the Raleigh/Durham area in North Carolina. I recently took some Medical Coding classes here at a local technical community college to refresh and update my knowledge/skills which came very easy to me since I already had the knowledge and experience. Now I  am currently studying for my CPC. 

I am anxious to get back into the Medical Coding field and begin working from home online as a Medical Coder. Does anyone know of any medical facilities that are currently needing someone such as myself to do/assist with their coding, or have any advice on how to start/get into this type of online position? Due to my full time position, working onsite at a medical facility would be difficult.  Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thank you,
mesebby27526@aol.com


----------



## nazcoder (Jul 1, 2013)

I am also in the process of looking for an extra coding job. The AAPC Jobs link here has a great resource for finding what you need. I just use the search engine and it gives me not only what is currently available, but also directs me to the qualifications needed and to the company website to apply. I also use Indeed and Career Builder from to time. My final suggestion is to also get certified. Good luck.


----------

